# Look what I found in the trash can



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Well my brother is incharge of helping a guy clean a house from the previous owner who use to collect yunk and sell it. He is in jail at the moment. Anyways, I went to help him put a huge mirror in the trash and I was groused out because there where a bunch of fleas and a lot of junk (besides my dog was with us and I didn't want him to get infested with fleas) so I wanted to leave. As I was leaving I looked over by the green trash can and saw a fish tank! I said ok its probably broken and I ask my brother if it was he said nope its not broken I said are you serious he said yes. So I went and took a look and sure enough no single visible crack. I got so happy I told him to put it in the wagon and off I went with my new found fish tank. I measured it and use a calculator thingy on line and found that its a 16g tank. That is perfect now I will start a new sett up at my parents store. Will start buying things pretty soon. 

Front:









Side:









Top:


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Man, I need to make a find like that  Enjoy your new freebie!


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL thanks! If you live in a little town while driving just look around some ppl throw away the coolest stuff. My friends mom found a perfect 55g fish tank on the side of the road! I asked her if it had cracks and such and she said nop nothing. I was lucky to find this tank. I think I would not have found it by tomorrow, it is trash day. 

I will be cleaning it with vinegar and scrapping it with my algae scrapper I was hopping I could use a littl bleach to really clean things out.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

A little bleach is fine as long as you rinse, rinse and rinse some more with hot water.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

I've found that baking soda works very well too for getting rid of grime and odor. Best of all, no ill effects if you don't rinse everything. The most it would do is raise the pH slightly. 

Good luck, and nice find.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow! What a great find! I wish it was that easy to go and find a tank!


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I am going to go right now and rinse it with really hot water add a little bleach and scrub after that I will add some baking soda. I will update.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

heh, awesome find there. Good luck stocking it up  .


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I found a 38gallon and a 20 x-high (cool looking tank) on roadside, both with equiptment, within 6 months 

Enjoy the free tank


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. For the gravel I will be using pond sand!


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I saw a nice probably 40-50g he with stand and canopy in a car port for months.. I was going to stop and ask if I could have it... but never got the cahunies. Congrats on the new tank. Perfect size tank for a new silver aro!


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

A silver aro? Are you talking about arowana? I think it is humongously small for one. If not what is a silver aro?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

It was a joke... Like ----- the tank would be humongously large for just ONE silver arowana!

I wasn't trying to say anything bad about the tank (or the size of it). Just trying to make a joke.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Danh said:


> It was a joke... Like ----- the tank would be humongously large for just ONE silver arowana!
> 
> I wasn't trying to say anything bad about the tank (or the size of it). Just trying to make a joke.


LOL I get it! I taught you really meant it!!! :lol: Were cool.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll suggest that you fill it up and leave it sitting for a few days just to make sure there's no unexpected leaks. Also when stocking it keep in mind it has a fairly small footprint, ie it is taller more than it is long/wide.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, I'm sure you'll have some pleased fish (once it is clean of course). Hopefully cleaning it won't be too big of a job.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I will be stocking it with a CTB and RCS.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Good choice! Enabling the shrimp to climb on stuff, thus taking advantage of the vertical space would be great. Tall plants or tall bogwood would be perfect.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I figure a nice crown tail betta would fit in there, have been in love with them ever since I saw one and a couple of shrimp, for lunch or as pets, would be nice. Should I start a journal?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

your tank appears to be rather tall..is it on the same footprint as a 10 gal? (10 x 20) and about 17" tall?that would make it a 15 tall.they are nice tanks and a bit hard to find too.
congratulations on your find..


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I found my 29 in a dumpster


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think doing a journal is a great idea. I for one would like to watch it take shape.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe I should start looking in garbage bins more often.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Kyoberr said:


> Maybe I should start looking in garbage bins more often.


LOL

I got lucky. 

I will start my journal as soon as I can get the location where I will be placing the tank and from there I will be good to go. My father already told me it would be nice. 

One question how will I keep ppl from trying to put there hands all over the glass?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Put a sign beside it that says touching this aquarium will result in a 10,000 volt shock. 
Or put a fake finger in a pool of fake blood beside it. Write a little note beside it that says "this is what happened to the last person that touched it."

Although.. that may be bad for business in your parents store... nah... DO IT!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Put it in a place where they can't reach it...behind the counter or on a stand where customers aren't allowed to go.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Buggy said:


> Put it in a place where they can't reach it...behind the counter or on a stand where customers aren't allowed to go.


We are on a tight space so that is kind of hard. But I will see what we can come up with. I am kind of short 5'1" so I need to be able to reach it. lol 

I think I will be trying the signs since most of the clients are friends.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

Great find. I'm definatly gonna spend more time looking in bins, although some ppl may find that strange lol. =P
Good luck with your new set-up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

i find it easier to look on the sides of streets as i drive by. that way it doesn't look strange...lol


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

Great tip. As soon as im old enough to drive i will do that. =P


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

^ I would rather do that than dive in the dumpster XD.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

DUMPSTER DIVING PARTY!!!!!! my house next saturday at 7!!!


just kidding...lol


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I was getting all excited........

Darn you live to far away too...... *tears*


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

if you leave now you shuold be here in time...


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

fishbguy said:


> if you leave now you shuold be here in time...


LOL 

I will be adding the pond sand tomorrow. I might start the Journal either tomorrow or once I get the plants in. I got a great deal 10 Cambombas and 6 Polysperma Sunset for $16. Can't wait!


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I got the pond sand yesterday will start "cooking" it today. I will start the journal once I have put the sand in the tank.


----------

